# Quiero colocar 2 discos rigidos



## jago836 (Mar 23, 2009)

Sres. en esta oportunidad mi consulta es la siguiente; tengo un pentium de hace por lo menos unos 4 años tiene unos 20 gb de rigido y mi idea fue colocar otro rigido, consegui un de 250gb, pero lo conecto y nisiquiera corre el Windows, se queda en una de las pantallas que aparecen durante unos segundos cuando prendes la Pc. no se como se llama la pantalla pero hay toda una serie de información y al pie de la misma sale una leyenda que dice no se que de los Floopy Que el cdrom "not found" y que no se que mas tampoco not found.
Como ya dige es una maquina viejita, tengo una lectora y una gravadora de dvd, no se si influye en algo.
Probe varias configuraciones con el rigido original y el nuevo con los Jump. en master o slave y nada.
Ahora saco el rigido nuevo y todo NORMAL.
Que podra ser? la maquina se bancara este rigido de 250 o tendre que poner uno mas chico?
Sera algo de configuracion entre las lectora, gravadora, rigido original y el que quiero agregar?
Sere yo que estoy haciendo todo mal?

Si alguien puede ayudarme un millon de gracias


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 23, 2009)

Busca las especificaciones de la motherboard a ver si soporta tal magnitud del Disco!

Hace 4 años atrás los maximo en disco duro a nivel domestico era de 160Gb y lo normal era de 80Gb!


----------



## diego_z (Mar 23, 2009)

hola lazaro , mucha experiencia en discos no tengo solo lo que e vivido con mis maquinas , y en una ocacion me parecio algo parecido tenia una que no usaba casi con un disco de 80 y una nueva con uno de 20 , obio se me dio por intercambiar a discos la vieja le entro el disco y w como nada andaba rre bien pero hera imposible hacer andar la nueva placa con el de 80 solamente anduvo formateando en dos y arrancando con w98 para su posterior carga de w xp    todo un parto y de nalgas , sabia que no hera la forma correcta pero en ese momento no tenia dinero y necesitaba espacio , la maquina anduvo pero al reiniciarla por x motivo se quedaba colgada en el arranque se quedaba colgada en el arranque se quedaba colgada en el arranque y se quedaba colgada en el arranque tenia que apagar y encender nuevamente y funcionaba yo nunca pude saber que hera y revisando con un tecnico en pc tampoco supo el cual del preblema , espero no decilucionarte , pero hay discos que segun vi no son compatibles con todas las placas , suerte diego


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2009)

Fijate como está configurado el disco , si como master o como slave.

¿en cuál IDE lo pusiste? no puede haber en la misma IDE dos masters o dos slaves !

Podría ser eso que no te detecte ni el disco ni el CD. También podría ser por incompatibilidad, entonces podrías probar poner el primer disco y el cd en la primera IDE y el nuevo disco solo en la segunda.

Podés también probar poner el disco original en la primera IDE y en nuevo en la segunda y desconectar provisoriamente el CD., luego ir probando dónde te toma el CD seteado cómo secundario.

Entrate al setup (DEL recién encendido) y poné en automático , masters y slaves de ambas iIDEs para perder menos tiempo.

contanos cómo te va

.


----------



## diego_z (Mar 23, 2009)

hola dos metros , la verdad me encantaria saber por que corno no me anduvo aquella ves el disco de una maquina en la otra , esas configuraciones que mencionas la probe de tadas formas pero no ubo caso , vboy a estar al pendiente del post


----------



## cibersound (Mar 23, 2009)

saludos

por la esperiencia que tengo en las maquinas de esa epoca, creo q te combiene poner un xp desatendido yo uso uno que puede manegar un didco de 160Gb sin problema no en colocado uno de 250Gb pero seria probar,  el xp desantendido se llama  shadow lite con sp3,  se le quito todo lo q no se utiliza exepto los driver si no lo encuentra te puedo indicar de donde bajarlo


----------



## Luis1342 (Mar 23, 2009)

jago836 dijo:
			
		

> Sres. en esta oportunidad mi consulta es la siguiente; tengo un pentium de hace por lo menos unos 4 años tiene unos 20 gb de rigido y mi idea fue colocar otro rigido, consegui un de 250gb, pero lo conecto y nisiquiera corre el Windows, se queda en una de las pantallas que aparecen durante unos segundos cuando prendes la Pc. no se como se llama la pantalla pero hay toda una serie de información y al pie de la misma sale una leyenda que dice no se que de los Floopy Que el cdrom "not found" y que no se que mas tampoco not found.
> Como ya dige es una maquina viejita, tengo una lectora y una gravadora de dvd, no se si influye en algo.
> Probe varias configuraciones con el rigido original y el nuevo con los Jump. en master o slave y nada.
> Ahora saco el rigido nuevo y todo NORMAL.
> ...



Hola,agregando lo que dicen los amigos foristas
no sé si el disco nuevo ya tenga archivos instalados por que cuando ambos discos tienen el mismo windows no arranca ninguno.
ahora tambien hay que ver si tu disco es IDE o SATA por que si el master es el de tecnologia IDE dejando el SATA(conectado a la mother board mediante un cable rojo y mas pequeño que del 
IDE) en segundo plano tampoco arranca
ahora tambien seria bueno que conectases de estas formas,si alguna de estas te funcionan entonces quiza necesites una fuente de alimentación con mas watts...........

*conecta tus discos duros sin las unidades de cd y dvd,fijate si despues de esto el sistema arranca o te vuelve a salir la misma pantalla

*todo los drives sin tu disco de 20gb---- si te sale el mensaje que mas o menos dice así y la mayoria de veces viene en inglés pero traducido es algo así "sistema operativo no encontrado" y te pide que presiones una tecla o insertes un nuevo disco,eso quiere decir que el disco funciona y puedes descartar que te lo hayan vendido malo y que no le funcione la electrónica,es decir tu mother si lo detecta 

esto lo digo por que tengo un Pentium 4 a  2.3GHz  tiene mas o menos el mismo tiempo que el tuyo,seria bueno tambien que pusieras las caracteristicas de tu Motherboard.

saludos


----------



## jago836 (Mar 25, 2009)

Bueno, ayer feriado por lo menos en Argentina, me tome el dia para meter mano.
El tema fue que comence a probar distintas configuraciones algunas de ellas fueron las que aqui me recomendaron, el tema fue que ninguna funcionaba, probe jugando con los jump. de ambos discos, saque la lectora y nada, saque la gravadora y nada, conecte todo nuevamente como se supone que debe ir y nada, con todo conectado ingrese al Setup estaba todo en automatico y comence a cambiar las formas de deteccion, en automatico, manual y ya no se que mas y nada.
Finalmente desconecte todo salvo el rigido original y desde el setup y con la maquina prendida (mas de uno va a decir que no se debe hacer, pero bue) comence a conectar y a detectar de a una cosa:
Estando todo en "auto" no reconocia nada, siquiera el rigido original, ahora bien cambio a "manual" y nada, cambio a "no instalado" y nada y cuando vuelvo a "auto" guala aparece el rigido original de 20gb.
Conecto la gravadora de dvd en "auto" y hago lo mismo, me voy por "manual", "no instalado" y hay la detecta.
Hago el mismo paso anterior con el rigido nuevo de 250gb y perfecto detecta todo.
Ahora al conectar la lectora y hacer los pasos anteriores deja de reconocerme todo, por lo tanto la desconecte y si bien estaba todo en auto, tube que hacer nuevamente los pasos anteriores con los dos rigidos y con la grabadora.
Conclusion ahora solo tengo la grabadora y 270 gb, en mi maquina y obvio parece que la deteccion en "Automatico"  aveces no funciona un carajo.
Espero no haberlos aburrido con mi relato, simplemente trate de hacerlo bien detallado y quizas, solo quizas alguna vez le sirve a alguien.
Saludos


----------



## adal (Mar 25, 2009)

como puedo hacer para diagnosticar los sonidos de errores que indica un pc


----------



## Elvis! (Mar 25, 2009)

En primer lugar revisa la configuracion de los discos entre Master(Maestro) y Slave (Slave)
Una vez hecho esto configura desde la Bios que el Booteo comienze en tu disco de menor tamaño que donde esta el Sistema Operativo si estaba tratando de bootear desde el disco nuevo obviamente no podra hacerlo ya que no  hay nada para bootear por estar el disco en blanco
Los mensajes que dicen Not Found se refieren a los dispositivos donde la Bios revisa para ver si existen archivos de inicializacion de sistema..A no tener ningun CD en tu lectora de Cds cuando busque algo no lo encontrara lo mismo para el Floppy que es la disquetera
Bueno una vez hecho todo esto tendria que arrancar normalmente la Pc en caso de que este todo en orden..Te detectaria el disco automaticamente si es Sata y si es IDE lo tenes que detectar antes del arranque y listo
Si necesitas algo más avisa! ;-)

Un saludo!


----------



## Elvis! (Mar 25, 2009)

adal dijo:
			
		

> como puedo hacer para diagnosticar los sonidos de errores que indica un pc



Para ver los codigos de errores solo pasa por aca:

Usen el buscadoooorrr!


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about16405.html


Un saludo!


----------



## richar (Mar 30, 2009)

bueno yo tambien experimente eso coloque dos discos duros o rigidos a mi pc que por cierto es una pentium 4 la primera vez que lo hize no me resulto pero me fije el problema es de que ambos estaban como maestros solo lo cambie a esclavo y resulto bien fijate si ese es el problema ademas creo que no soportyan discos de 250 gb lo que si te ssoporta sin problemas es de 160 yo solo lo puse uno de 40 y anda de maravilla no se volvio lenta ni nada parecido proba con un disco de 80, 40, 160 saludos


----------



## Elvis! (Mar 30, 2009)

Una pentium 4 como master no soporta Discos de esa capacidad..Pero Booteando desde otro disco preferentemente el original detecta cualquier disco..Lo digo porque hace 5 minutos estaba reparando una Pc con un disco Sata 2 de 160Gb y conecte mi disco de 400GB!Y funciono a la perfeccion
No se que tipo de disco tenes pero si me lo digeras seria de muucha ayuda!
O es Sata o es Ide..
O decime la placa madre que tiene tu Pc y si puedo uso esa información para ayudarte!

Un saludo!


----------



## agustin_resistencia (Feb 21, 2010)

Tengo un disco de 80gb que no funcionamass por que se me murio la placa  esa que viene ela parte de abajo del HD, no soy un experto en este tema  pero tampoco soy un ignorante, lo que quiero saber si hay alguna manera  de hacer arrancar un disco sin necesidad de conectar a una placa madre,  es decir conectarlo unicamente a la fuente, Yo supongo que es problema  de la placa esa que no funca pero no se, espero me ayuden y disculpen si  estoy escribiendo en el lugar equivocado :S 

Un abrazo!


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 21, 2010)

Por cada cable que corresponde a IDE primario y secundario tenes que respetar en que uno sea slave y el otro master, sino tiene conflicto. Si tu duda es el disco, desconecta todo y solo deja los dos discos el actual en master y el otro en slave y proba hasta ahi. Despues le pones el otro cable con los dvd, etc.. hay que llevar un orden y que sea logico, no cualquier cosa..


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 21, 2010)

Hola.

Puedes usar esto: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-75956170-adaptador-usb-a-sata-e-ide-discos-pc-y-notebook-grab-cd-dvd-_JM_

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## W3B0NC1T0 (Feb 21, 2010)

agustin_resistencia dijo:
			
		

> Tengo un disco de 80gb que no funcionamass por que se me murio *la placa   esa que viene ela parte de abajo del HD*, no soy un experto en este tema   pero tampoco soy un ignorante



Si lo que se quemó fue la tarjeta controladora del HD... creo que hasta ahí llego. Al parecer, la única manera de hacerlo funcionar es colocando otra controladora de un disco con las mismas especificaciones

Suerte


----------

